# Yay, an R5 and lenses turn up for testing



## keithcooper (Sep 10, 2020)

A welcome parcel from Canon this morning, with this lot
RF 24-70mm F2.8 L IS USM TS-E 50mm f/2.8L MACRO EF-EOS R Adapter with Drop-in Circular Polarizing Filter EOS R5 RF 15-35mm F2.8 L IS USM RF 70-200mm F2.8 L IS USM
I've unfortunately only got it a couple of weeks, but want to test it for stills use, especially with tilt/shift lenses (17/24/50)
Some thoughts


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 12, 2020)

keithcooper said:


> A welcome parcel from Canon this morning, with this lot
> RF 24-70mm F2.8 L IS USM TS-E 50mm f/2.8L MACRO EF-EOS R Adapter with Drop-in Circular Polarizing Filter EOS R5 RF 15-35mm F2.8 L IS USM RF 70-200mm F2.8 L IS USM
> I've unfortunately only got it a couple of weeks, but want to test it for stills use, especially with tilt/shift lenses (17/24/50)
> Some thoughts


I have a request Keith; could you please shoot a _suitable landscape with interest within it from close to infinity in late or early sunlight_ with the R5, adapter and TS-E 50mm at f/16, and then again with appropriate tilt and wider aperture to achieve same DOF, and compare. If you’re really feeling generous do the same on the 5DS and compare the two sets of results


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 12, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> I have a request Keith; could you please shoot a _suitable landscape with interest within it from close to infinity in late or early sunlight_ with the R5, adapter and TS-E 50mm at f/16, and then again with appropriate tilt and wider aperture to achieve same DOF, and compare. If you’re really feeling generous do the same on the 5DS and compare the two sets of results



The difference in ‘in focus infinity’ and ’within acceptable focus’ depth of field is remarkable. I have one example I have posted a couple of times here with the TS-E17 but am on the iPad at the moment so don’t have it to hand.

Of course changing the plane of focus to a wedge of focus does introduce its own issues and this can be very problematic when you have tall things in the foreground like trees and castles! They are so far outside the plane of focus they are even more blurred than ‘normal’.

The TS-E50 is probably my favorite lens at the moment mainly because of it’s sharpness across the entire frame and the fact that its Image projection stitches really easily. The macro feature is very useful too.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 12, 2020)

Keith, I’d love to see ‘real world’ comparisons between the R5 and your 5DS too. The ’problem’ many people looking to get into higher resolution is the realization that an R5 is going to cost $4000 whereas a 5DS/r is going to cost around $1500.

It seems to me if resolution is the point of the purchase getting a touch more for a lot less money seems like the smarter buy! Yes eye AF would be nice along with all the other fancy new stuff, but from an image quality perspective how much difference is there really?


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 12, 2020)

I'm actually photographing a Brass Band/Orchestra tonight and am thinking of using the TS-E50 to get some more unusual shots. The concert does have a live video feed but no in person audience so I will have more freedom of movement than usual with more potential angles.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 12, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> The difference in ‘in focus infinity’ and ’within acceptable focus’ depth of field is remarkable. I have one example I have posted a couple of times here with the TS-E17 but am on the iPad at the moment so don’t have it to hand.
> me and the fact that its Image projection stitches really easily. The macro feature is very useful too.


I think I remember that example you posted, cobweb in the foreground, Florida swamps.



privatebydesign said:


> The TS-E50 is probably my favorite lens at the moment mainly because of it’s sharpness across the entire frame and the fact that its Image projection stitches really easily. The macro feature is very useful too.


Would you have to shift the camera and not the lens, or with modern stitching software maybe it doesn't matter ?


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 12, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> I'm actually photographing a Brass Band/Orchestra tonight and am thinking of using the TS-E50 to get some more unusual shots. The concert does have a live video feed but no in person audience so I will have more freedom of movement than usual with more potential angles.


Well if you do be sure to post some examples here !
(Assuming clients permission of course !  )


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 12, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> I think I remember that example you posted, cobweb in the foreground, Florida swamps.
> 
> 
> Would you have to shift the camera and not the lens, or with modern stitching software maybe it doesn't matter ?


That’s the one, the cobwebs and trees on the horizon.

Yes I shift the lens and rarely have parallax issues, though because I use plates I could easily do an inaccurate body shift. Keith has reviewed a couple of lens holders that mount the lens to the tripod for really accurate body shift stitching but I’ve never had a good enough excuse to buy one. But it really depends on your perspective, it you have stuff really close in the scene especially off center parallax is going to be more problematic.


----------



## keithcooper (Sep 12, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Keith, I’d love to see ‘real world’ comparisons between the R5 and your 5DS too. The ’problem’ many people looking to get into higher resolution is the realization that an R5 is going to cost $4000 whereas a 5DS/r is going to cost around $1500.
> 
> It seems to me if resolution is the point of the purchase getting a touch more for a lot less money seems like the smarter buy! Yes eye AF would be nice along with all the other fancy new stuff, but from an image quality perspective how much difference is there really?


Indeed, I've only had a brief chance to get out and I'm of the opinion that real differences in image quality for the sort of low ISO stuff I do are trivial. I'm loath to actually post images since they will be pulled to bits by pixel peepers who haven't a clue ;-)

But seriously, if I find any significant differences I'll note them ;-)


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 12, 2020)

Here is a video of the lens mount Keith reviewed.




Here are his reviews, though it seems to me they preclude tilt. I have seen some cheaper ones on eBay that leave the tilt knob accessible, but I don't know if that means tilt is actually functional. 








Rogeti TSE frame review - lens mount for TS-E tilt/shift lenses


Review of the Rogeti TSE frame - lens mount for Canon TS-E 17mm and 24mm tilt/shift lenses. Attaches lens to tripod for parallax free image stitching




www.northlight-images.co.uk












Rogeti TSE Frame III for Canon TS-E50 F2.8L Macro


Rogeti have launched a version of their TSE Frame lens mount for the Canon TS-E50mm tilt/shift lens. Mount reduces parallax issues for image stitching




www.northlight-images.co.uk


----------



## keithcooper (Sep 12, 2020)

One benefit of the R5 - I can use the filter version of the ef-rf adapter. It works just fine with the TS-E17 and polariser. OK you get all the issues you'd expect of a polariser with something that wide, but at least I can use it hnd held ;-) I'll post a vid/article about just this tomorrow if I get a chance


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 12, 2020)

keithcooper said:


> One benefit of the R5 - I can use the filter version of the ef-rf adapter. It works just fine with the TS-E17 and polariser. OK you get all the issues you'd expect of a polariser with something that wide, but at least I can use it hnd held ;-) I'll post a vid/article about just this tomorrow if I get a chance


Yes that was a big interest point for me too, but I have the Fotodiox Wonderpana and CPL for the TS-E17 which really is the only filter I want for it, and even though I have it I rarely use it...


----------



## keithcooper (Sep 12, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Here is a video of the lens mount Keith reviewed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are excellent if you shoot stitched sets that show parallax issues. I used the 50mm version when testing the stitching of S1R multishot images with a TS-E50. 

To use tilt I've a different mount that fits the 17/24
PPL TSE-Adapter – lens shift review

I looked at this quite some time ago - not sure if it's still available?


----------



## keithcooper (Sep 12, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Yes that was a big interest point for me too, but I have the Fotodiox Wonderpana and CPL for the TS-E17 which really is the only filter I want for it, and even though I have it I rarely use it...


I guess I might find some use for the ND filter as well if I was going to get into video seriously (not likely ;-)

It's nice having the filter available, but it's as limited by the physics of polarised light in the sky as one on the front...


----------



## keithcooper (Sep 12, 2020)

Definitely easier than the converted shoebox filter holders I've seen for the front ;-)


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 12, 2020)

I couldn't help but notice there weren't any oven gloves included in the case of goodies when you opened it


----------



## keithcooper (Sep 13, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> I couldn't help but notice there weren't any oven gloves included in the case of goodies when you opened it


That's because i told Canon I wasn't intending to do any video testing ;-)

However I'd note that even after a short trip outdoors to take some shots (~120 in an hour) with the filter and TS-E lenses, the camera felt warmer than I recall for any other Canon camera I've used - not hot, just warm


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 13, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> Well if you do be sure to post some examples here !
> (Assuming clients permission of course !  )


Well the live video feed meant I didn't have as much freedom of movement as I'd hoped. I did play with the TS-E 50 a bit but I'm not sure it is any kind of advert for the lens.

Here's one missed shot, but you can see what I was aiming for, a line of focus down the center of the image, I knew where I had gone wrong. I was actually thinking of Keith when I took it as I had done another shot with the plane of focus the other way first but his voice was ringing in my ear 'make it a toy', so I tried and failed....

One thing I will say is the focusing screens on OVF's do not show anything like the dof you actually get, they are far too dim and show a much smaller aperture so you think you are getting much more in focus.




Here is the previous shot with the plane of focus horizontal @ f2.8.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 13, 2020)

keithcooper said:


> That's because i told Canon I wasn't intending to do any video testing ;-)
> 
> However I'd note that even after a short trip outdoors to take some shots (~120 in an hour) with the filter and TS-E lenses, the camera felt warmer than I recall for any other Canon camera I've used - not hot, just warm


So the camera has a built-in hand-warmer ? That’s neat. Ideal for those outdoor shots in cold winter months ! Also I presume better for the camera when you come rushing back into a warm house from a freezing shoot. Every cloud has a silver lining


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 13, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Well the live video feed meant I didn't have as much freedom of movement as I'd hoped. I did play with the TS-E 50 a bit but I'm not sure it is any kind of advert for the lens.
> 
> Here's one missed shot, but you can see what I was aiming for, a line of focus down the center of the image, I knew where I had gone wrong. I was actually thinking of Keith when I took it as I had done another shot with the plane of focus the other way first but his voice was ringing in my ear 'make it a toy', so I tried and failed....
> 
> ...


I can see what you were aiming for on the first picture. When I first looked at the image on my phone which made it very small I could see the focus running up the middle of the orchestra and the column with the figure of Christ on it. So you've turned the lens to use the tilt as swing ? I'd like to see the full file of the second image as you've got the plane of focus throughout that plane at f/2.8.

Regarding manual focus I feel your pain in trying to focus with "modern Brite" screens. To be honest though, I have found focus peaking in the M5's EVF to be no better than an 'S' screen in a dslr, maybe the 1DXII takes them ? For me at any rate, the only way to nail shallow DOF focus with a manual lens is the old fashioned way of magnifying the image, but now instead of having to put a loop on the glass focusing screen of a LF camera we can do it electronically ! In a dynamic situation this is very clunky of course and I find it's awkward through the viewfinder, at least on the M5, and easier on the back screen, ergo mirrorless doesn't help me as much with manual focus as I thought it would.

PS, good to see your Garfield / Pookie Avatar back with you


----------



## keithcooper (Sep 13, 2020)

Not something I'd use a lot, but it's nice to have a workable polariser for the TS-E17 that fits in my pocket.


----------

